
Show HN: Scheme todomvc inspired from reactjs/redux using snabbdom - amirouche
https://github.com/amirouche/scheme-todomvc
======
qwertyuiop924
Pretty nice. I would have used Chibi or SPOCK (probably Chibi) myself, as
opposed to Biwa, but that's all up to personal preference. The point is, this
is pretty cool.

------
mipmap04
Some weird behavior in the demo:

If I check an item at the top of my todo list, then the first item in the
"Active" tab is checked.

~~~
amirouche
Thx! I forgot to use the `key` paramters which is not bound in scheme yet...

